# Would anyone be interested in a "Woody's Cookbook"?



## Handgunner

I'm not sure what the title would be, "Recipes from the Campfire" or something along that line, but here is my idea.

I'm wanting to compile a lot of favorite recipes and organize them into a book, and sell them for what they cost me.

My aunt done this with the local church... in hopes of raising money for a family.  I'll be doing this at cost, or a buck or two higher to cover my troubles of compiling, shipping, etc...

What we'd do is, put all the recipes into one thread.  You'd need to type them out, neat as possible, so that I could copy them into a text format and print them out, and then mail them to the cook book company so they can put them into a book.

Sections would include something to the effect of "Main Course", "Wild Game", "Stews/Soups", "Side Dishes", "Desserts" and "Miscellaneous"... for like appetizers, etc...

I need to know how many people are open for such before I send off for the info, price, format it needs to be in, etc...

I'm not sure what the cookbooks would go for, but the ones my aunt done for the church were $25 and there are a ton of down home recipes in there and it's neatly done, in a hardback, bound book, that's easy to read.

Let me know, and if we have enough responses, we'll go for it, if not... 

Also, add any ideas you have to help out, I'm open to suggestions.  I just thought it would be neat to have a good "go to" guide for all the recipes on this forum.


----------



## matthewsman

*I can only make deerburger helper*

So y'all might not need recipes from me,but I would buy a book like that......













BTW this is an example of using your mod power for good instead of evil.........


----------



## Handgunner

Now have you ever known me to use my mod power for evil???







Nevermind, don't answer that..


----------



## Nicodemus

Go ahead and put my name on one Delton. I`ll furnish a recipe or two as well if you want em.


----------



## Handgunner

We'll see how many are interested, and then start a thread on "Add the recipe you want to share" type thread, so that we can keep them all in order and in one place.


----------



## stev

Ive already got a recipe in the outdoor cooking .Ill post some more ltr count me in.Have a lot of oldies but simple recipes


----------



## StriperAddict

stev said:
			
		

> Ive already got a recipe in the outdoor cooking .Ill post some more ltr count me in.Have a lot of oldies but simple recipes



I've never had yer cookin' stev, but from tips and what you describe, you can count me in on the book if your recipies are there .  

I'll also get some fav fish recipies ready to go.


Hey Delt, how 'bout considering each entry have a pic of the recipie author...  then folks like me who haven't seen all but one Woody's member in person would know what yer mugs look like  .  Those that don't want to (Darcy ) or shouldn't (NGMM... scary!  )  can hold back  

just my 2c


----------



## Handgunner

Thing with that, Striper, would be that it would up the cost of the book.  I was going to try and keep this simple, and cheap for everyone to get if they wanted one.

Good idea though, we'll see what everyone else thinks, but until then, check this out, to put some mugshots to handles..  

http://www.pbase.com/woodystaxidermy


----------



## StriperAddict

Sounds like a plan

(I always enjoy a tour thru the albums, thanks Delt  )


----------



## Handgunner

Each recipe will be credited to it's contributor as well.  I meant to mention that earlier.


----------



## Researcher31726

Sounds like a good idea, Mr. D! I'd be interested in buying a copy, and I could send some of my family's recipes, too.
Sue


----------



## Darcy

Thats a great idea! I know I could throw in a couple recipes....!!!


----------



## Handgunner

Sounds good y'all.   We'll see how many responses we get within the next week or two.  Hopefully it'll be a go...


----------



## Researcher31726

I, also, know how the cookbook could get some free advertising, if you wanted to make it available to non-Woodyites! 
Sue


----------



## Handgunner

Researcher31726 said:
			
		

> I, also, know how the cookbook could get some free advertising, if you wanted to make it available to non-Woodyites!
> Sue


If we don't have enough interest here we may try that route.

Thing is, the company wants the money up front, so someone has to eat the cost until the books sell. 

Anyone want to volunteer for that?


----------



## bollman85

I am interested in throwing in a few recipies and purchasing a book.


----------



## dbone

Darcy said:
			
		

> Thats a great idea! I know I could throw in a couple recipes....!!!




Uh ? Darcy ?? I've seen those pics of you on that four wheeler , No mud pie recipes


----------



## fulldraw74

count me in.....


----------



## specialk

count me delton, i have a few recipes and would buy a copy or two of the book.....


----------



## W4DSB

count me in !


----------



## Goatwoman

*Cookbook*

Sounds great !! I would buy one and send in a few recipes.


----------



## gadeerwoman

I'd be more than willing to drop by everyone's house and sample the results of recipes before the cookbook comes out.....just to make sure they are all up to standards.


----------



## StriperAddict

*With my appetite...*



			
				gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> I'd be more than willing to drop by everyone's house and sample the results of recipes before the cookbook comes out.....just to make sure they are all up to standards.




... Why didn't I think of that ???


----------



## Branchminnow

Why not do this (BTW Ill contribute my burnt quail recipe, and buy a book) since there will be a cost involved why not make this a fundraiser, and have the proceeds go to the GONetwork SEEDS program I think that would be a great gesture to our sponsor.
What do yall think?


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

Count me in.


----------



## hwy22

I know Milkman and me would like to buy one.


----------



## KillABiggin

sign me up, i don't have good recipes but i would love to have some


----------



## gadeerwoman

I like that idea branchminnow. The seeds program or the sidekick program either one sure would be worthy causes.


----------



## Muddyfoots

I'm in.


----------



## SKINNERZ71

Ill Buy A Couple Of Em'


----------



## StriperAddict

*yep, good idea*



			
				gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> I like that idea branchminnow. The seeds program or the sidekick program either one sure would be worthy causes.



I like the idea, too.

Branch has his moments of clear perspective


----------



## Handgunner

I'm for it.  But some help would be appreciated.

Here is the site I'm considering using...

http://www.morriscookbooks.com 

This is the site my Aunt used and they turned out very nice, and professional looking.  Easy to reference, etc...

We'll have to come up with what style we want, how many we'll want, etc.. and then come up with the end product.

Problem is, they want the money up front.  We'll have to all contribue an equal amount, and then distribute them, and hopefully sell them all so that SEEDS can benefit.


----------



## Branchminnow

Delton said:
			
		

> I'm for it.  But some help would be appreciated.
> 
> Here is the site I'm considering using...
> 
> http://www.morriscookbooks.com
> 
> This is the site my Aunt used and they turned out very nice, and professional looking.  Easy to reference, etc...
> 
> We'll have to come up with what style we want, how many we'll want, etc.. and then come up with the end product.
> 
> Problem is, they want the money up front.  We'll have to all contribue an equal amount, and then distribute them, and hopefully sell them all so that SEEDS can benefit.


How much do they need DEL?


----------



## Branchminnow

StriperAddict said:
			
		

> I like the idea, too.
> 
> Branch has his moments of clear perspective


It's all about the kids.


----------



## CharlesH

Count me in for a book


----------



## Handgunner

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> How much do they need DEL?


Branch,

A lot of it would depend on how many we want, how fancy we get, etc...

Just a plain book would run around $6 or so bucks I think.  Check that link and take a lookt around.


----------



## kjach

Great idea!!  I bet there would be some AWESOME recipes!! I'm in!


----------



## dutchman

I would have no use for such a book. I can't cook anyway.



















































OK, I'm in.


----------



## StriperAddict

Delton said:
			
		

> Branch,
> 
> A lot of it would depend on how many we want, how fancy we get, etc...
> 
> Just a plain book would run around $6 or so bucks I think.  Check that link and take a lookt around.



Hey Delton,
I don't have any book ideas, but put me up for $20 towards the start up cost (go ahead and PM on the 'sending funds' details).  I'm sure it'll be a hit enough to recoop it, less the price for a copy'r two. 

~Glenn


----------



## Handgunner

Glenn, thanks.

When we get up how many we want and a whole lot further towards the end, we'll start collecting money. 

I'm sure it'll go over, and don't mind taking a small initial hit.  I just don't want to take all of it up front.


----------



## LJay

You know I'm in Big D!!


----------



## Limbshaker

Sounds like as great idea to me..................but it wouldn't be complete with out some pictures!!!!
I'll contribute some recipes..........and pics, like this one of the _ole beardgitter travelling redneck grill_


----------



## bigox911

I'm in


----------



## hunter rich

got the grill fired up...Where is my cook book?


----------



## Jorge

Count me in BigD. I'll contribute a few recipes and a little start up money as well. Let me know when and where.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

put me down for one.


----------



## big john h

yes. me too


----------



## FERAL ONE

let me know delton, i will be glad to put in some of the recipes i use regularly. problem is, every time i try to write them down , i get hungry -------- let us know the payin' details and i will shoot it your way.


----------



## Handgunner

Everyone that wants to contribue, go ahead and post your recipes in the thread I'm about to start titled "Recipes from around the Campfire".   Please keep them neat as possible, and include your real name so that we can give credit to the contributing "authors"...

I'm thinking maybe 4 sections.  "Main Course's" "Soups/Stews" "Side Items" and maybe a "Desset/Miscelaneous" type section....

I'll go ahead and order the start up kit, which is free, and we'll try and go from there.  Y'all spread the word if you can...


----------



## fulldraw74

is the cook book still on "go"?


----------



## diehardawg

Oh yeah, I'd buy one.


----------



## Handgunner

fulldraw74 said:
			
		

> is the cook book still on "go"?


I would like to say "yes" Fulldraw, but out of a combined total, between this thread and the recipe, we have 858 views, around 60 or so replies and only 11 recipes submitted.... 

It ain't lookin' good............


----------



## Jorge

Come on Delton. Let's rattle some chains of all those that responded.   I know I sent you 2 and will be sending 2 more.


----------



## huntnnut

Delton,

I thought you were going to compile those already listed in the Outdoor Cafe Forum and use them in the book......... 

Should be a hundred or more there already....


----------



## Handgunner

huntnnut said:
			
		

> Delton,
> 
> I thought you were going to compile those already listed in the Outdoor Cafe Forum and use them in the book.........
> 
> Should be a hundred or more there already....


I could do that, but would like some help in it as well...  Especially those that want their recipes in the book.

Just go to their post, copy it and paste it... Not asking a lot here.


----------



## GA1dad

Delton, I'm in!!! But I think we should see what the cost would be to add our picture and where we are from in GA. If it doesn't raise the stakes too much, I'm sure most would be willing to pay a couple of extra bucks to have their mugs published in a cookbook. Maybe a small picture of us with our best buck or biggest fish. Something that would designate us as outdoorsman. Just my two cents worth. Either way,,,,I posted a recipe and will eagerly buy a book.


----------



## papagil

I'll buy a book


----------



## fulldraw74

Delton said:
			
		

> I would like to say "yes" Fulldraw, but out of a combined total, between this thread and the recipe, we have 858 views, around 60 or so replies and only 11 recipes submitted....
> 
> It ain't lookin' good............




In that case i'll post some more this evening....


----------



## Pistol

Count me in for a book and some recipes


----------



## hunter rich

Buffalo Squirrel!!! clean 'em, quarter 'em, deep fry 'em, and toss 'em in your favorite Hot wing sauce. I use Frank's hot sauce w/butter and fresh ground black pepper. Celery,carrots, blue cheese WOOOEEE...thems some good eats!
__________________


----------



## slightly grayling

*Great Idea!*

 I'm in...how are you going to keep from having 10,000 backstrap recipes?  You may want to figure out the categories and have a "recipes needed" thread to solicit those categories (see polk salad) that won't have as many entries to choose from.
-SG


----------



## Handgunner

Good idea, Grayling.

The categories we've put out there are main dishes, sides, miscellaneous and desserts I think.

I was planning on going through all the recipes that were offered and then going from there.

Once we have enough, I'll see what we need more of and make a post on it.

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

slightly grayling said:
			
		

> I'm in...how are you going to keep from having 10,000 backstrap recipes?  You may want to figure out the categories and have a "recipes needed" thread to solicit those categories (see polk salad) that won't have as many entries to choose from.
> -SG


A man of culture fo sure.


----------



## slightly grayling

Thats quite a compliment since my wife refers to me as "a cultural desert" 


			
				No. GA. Mt. Man said:
			
		

> A man of culture fo sure.


----------



## StriperAddict

slightly grayling said:
			
		

> Thats quite a compliment since my wife refers to me as "a cultural desert"



   

Did this post almost get cut???


----------



## LadySteel2703

Count me In!!!  I have a great chili and stew recipe!  Would love a book as well.


----------



## letsgohuntin

I would love a cookbook if I ain't too late!!


----------



## DanTroop2000

*cookbook*

how is the cookbook coming


----------



## Handgunner

No deadline.


----------



## outdoorgirlsmom

i'm in!


----------



## chambers270

Sounds like yet another great woodys thread! I would love to get 2 or 3 of those cookbooks. All I can cook is deer sausage or backstrap. A man can live off of those 2 items!

Chris


----------



## chambers270

I tried this with a few pointers from some of you and it was perfect! I started Tuesday afternoon, and we ate it Thursday around noon until Saturday when it was gone! (I cooked this in a crockpot).

1 deer ham cut into sections (by muscle groups)
Add seasoning (I used Season Salt, meat tenderizer, garlic salt, pepper) and then stab with a fork a couple of hundred times to get the seasoning inside the meat.
add 2 cups of water
add a couple chopped green onions
Cook on High Heat for 3 hours
Cook on Low Heat 2 hours
Put on simmer/serve overnight

Next Morning
Add Potatoes, Carrotts, Parsnips, more green onions and whatever else you want
Add 2 more cups water
Cook on Low Heat 2 hours
Cook on simmer/serve over night

Next Morning you are in business!
Chris


----------



## chambers270

I forgot to put that it was so tender that when you would stick a piece with a fork to get it out, it would just fall apart! I could not believe it, almost everybody says there is no way to get a deer ham tender. I started out with a Deer Roast, but by the last day it was a deer stew!

Chris


----------



## Handgunner

Any jams, jellies, preserves recipes? Those would work as well!


----------



## LadySteel2703

Crock Pot Chili

2 lbs. of ground venison
1 can of tomato sauce
2 cans of diced tomatoes
2 cans of light red kidney beans
1 package of your favorite chili spice (depending on taste)


Get out the crock pot!
Brown ground venison in skillet.
Drain off any fat or grease.
Open all your cans and dump in crock pot
Stir in browned venison

Put crock pot on low before morning hunt.  It will be ready by time you get back for dinner.  Or if your in a hurry put it on high and it will be ready in an hour and a half.  Depends on how far in advance you plan your day either way It's quick and it's easy enough for the fellas to fix by themselves.

Grab a row of saltines and some shredded cheese and munch.


----------



## LadySteel2703

Crock Pot Venison Stew

2 lbs of stew chunks
    (great for all the miscut pieces during butchering)
1 can of cut potatoes
2 cans of mixed vegetables
1 stalk of celery - washed and sliced
1 can of tomato sauce
3 packages of brown gravy mix
8 beef buillion cubes
4 bay leaves
3 cups of water

Get out the crock pot
Put a thin layer of cooking oil in skillet
Brown meat in skillet till almost done all the way through
Season meat to taste I use season salt, garlic powder and parsley

Open all your cans and put in crock pot
Add water, beef chunks, buillion cubes, bay leaves & celery
Put on high for about 5 or 6 hours,  Last hour of cooking stir in the gravy packets.

45 minutes after that put biscuits in the oven and get ready to feast!

Again, simple enough for anybody to fix!


----------



## always hunting

*New Egland Clam Chowder*

This is from my uncle in Mass. 

 1 stick of real butter
 celery cut fine 1/4 cup
red small potatoes quartered app a 1 1/2 lb
chunk of fat back cut into thin strips.
salt  and pepper per taste
2 dz fresh clams
onions 2 med cut thin
Steam clams till they open 
melt butter in pot add fatback,celery and onions
satuee till done.

add potatoes and water boil till potatoes are done and pour off excess water.

add 2 cans of condesned milk, clams and the water that they were steamed in, bring to a boil and enjoy.


----------



## hunter_58

chambers270 said:


> I tried this with a few pointers from some of you and it was perfect! I started Tuesday afternoon, and we ate it Thursday around noon until Saturday when it was gone! (I cooked this in a crockpot).
> 
> 1 deer ham cut into sections (by muscle groups)
> Add seasoning (I used Season Salt, meat tenderizer, garlic salt, pepper) and then stab with a fork a couple of hundred times to get the seasoning inside the meat.
> add 2 cups of water
> add a couple chopped green onions
> Cook on High Heat for 3 hours
> Cook on Low Heat 2 hours
> Put on simmer/serve overnight
> 
> Next Morning
> Add Potatoes, Carrotts, Parsnips, more green onions and whatever else you want
> Add 2 more cups water
> Cook on Low Heat 2 hours
> Cook on simmer/serve over night
> 
> Next Morning you are in business!
> Chris



I take it that this is cooked for 2 days and 2 nights is that right???????


----------



## Woody's Janitor

Teddy Bearâ€™s Cola Ham

1-	 Fresh bone- in half a Ham with the skin; 6-8 lbs. (preferably the shank end)

Brine
     3 cups kosher salt or 11/2 cups table salt
     6 liters Coca Cola 
     2 heads garlic, cloves separated, lightly crushed and peeled
     8-10 Bay leaves
     ½ cup black peppercorns, crushed
     ½ cup packed dark or light brown sugar
Rub
      Spray with olive oil PAM or rub on ¼ cup Olive oil 
      fresh ground black pepper
     ½ cup Parsley leaves from 1 bunch- (optional)
     1 cup lightly packed sage leaves from 1 bunch-(optional)
     6-9  cloves garlic peeled
     1 tablespoon salt
Glaze- 1 cup Original Coke 
           2 cups packed dark or light sugar.
           2 -3 jalapeno peppers cut cross wise into ¼ inch thick slices. (optional)
          ¼ cup juice from two limes.
Note: *You can inject the ham with some pineapple juice for an awesome taste if you want*
Mix all the ingredients and bring to a boil, reduce heat until the glaze becomes syrupy reducing to about 1 1/3 cups. About 5-7 minutes. Glaze will thicken as it cools and it will need reheating between basting. 
Ham- Slice(score) through the skin and fat making a one inch diamond pattern. Donâ€™t cut into the meat.
Brine- Use a 16 quart stockpot or bucket or a cooler type ice chest. Dissolve the salt and brown sugar in 3 liters of warm cola. Be careful because the salt will cause the cola to foam! Add garlic, bay leaves, crushed pepper, and 3 liters of cola. Submerge the ham into the brine and refrigerate for 12-24 hours. Make sure the ham is covered.

Set a large disposable roasting pan on a baking sheet for extra support; place a flat wire rack in the roasting pan. Remove ham from the brine; rinse under cold water and dry thoroughly with paper towels. Place ham, wide cut side down, on the rack. *( If using a sirloin end, place ham skin side up.)* Let ham stand uncovered at room temp. for one hour.

Rub-Adjust the oven rack to lowest position and heat oven to 500 degrees. If you use the sray Pam, spray the ham and rub on the mixture of the dry rub after it has been food processed.  In a food processor with steel blades, process the sage, parsley, garlic, salt, pepper and oil until mixture forms a smooth paste, about 30 seconds. Rub the ham all over with this paste.

Roast- roast the ham at 500 degrees for 20 minutes. Reduce the oven heat to 350 degrees and continue to cook while basting it every 45 minutes with the glaze until the center of the ham reaches 145-150 degrees. Around 2 to 2 1/2 hours. Tent ham loosely with foil and let it stand until the center reaches 155-160 degrees. Usually 30-40 minutes. Then carve and pig-out!
Ham
       The ham is usually cut into two sections and the sirloin (butt end) is harder to carve. The shank end is the best cut of ham for this recipe. You can brine the ham in an insulated cooler if you wrap it good with a trash bag and keep it cool with ice draining the excess water frequently. You have to keep a close watch on this method!


----------



## bettyboop

I'd love one, tried a few out that are listed and there were excellent


----------



## funboy30189

I'll take one!  But how close is it to becoming a reality? Who is taking charge?


----------



## fulldraw74

funboy30189 said:


> I'll take one!  But how close is it to becoming a reality? Who is taking charge?



Last we heard GON was taking over and we will be updated as it progresses......


----------



## swamp fox

i would like a cookbook if not to late


----------



## LUTER

*COOKBOOK*

Iam ready, I am getting tired of printing alot of these on my printer, lets get gon moving on this


----------



## holton27596

i would also love one.


----------



## fulldraw74

LUTER said:


> Iam ready, I am getting tired of printing alot of these on my printer, lets get gon moving on this



and i thought i was the only one printing these out............


----------



## dutchman

When is the cookbook gonna be ready?  

It's gettin' kinda tiresome waiting on it!


----------



## fulldraw74

dutchman said:


> When is the cookbook gonna be ready?
> 
> It's gettin' kinda tiresome waiting on it!


----------



## Handgunner

Steve and I have been going back and forth trying to work out what would be best.

If everything goes the way we want, it'll be nicer than expected, and still very affordable for all.  And the best thing, profits will fund the SEEDS project.

I know it's taken longer than expected, and I apologize for that.


----------



## funboy30189

You still have not said when.


----------



## Handgunner

funboy30189 said:


> You still have not said when.


When I have a date set in stone, I will pass the information along. 

Until then, all I can do is say that it's in the works right now with GON.


----------



## dutchman

funboy30189 said:


> You still have not said when.



He sure didn't.

I guess he really doesn't know for sure, what with the bureaucracy and all...


----------



## slightly grayling

**

 
Patiently waiting with money in hand.
-SG


----------



## KDarsey

Put me on the 'list' too!!


----------



## crowe1187

sure would like one. pm me with instructions on what i need to do


----------



## BDAWG

I would like one.


----------



## CL3

im in for a couple !!


----------



## Mojo^

Sign me up.


----------



## K80

Have the cookbooks become a reality yet?  If so, how much and how can I get one?


----------



## big john h

someone pm me when the cookbook becomes reality.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Oh I want 1 or 2.


----------



## GrlsHnt2

Anything done on this yet. I have recipes to donate and would love to buy a book or two. Thx!


----------



## mitch77

I'll take one and will give a recipe or two.


----------



## BigGator

I would like one.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Put me down for one. I can contribute a few easy recipes too.


----------



## DanTroop2000

*cookbook*

what going on


----------



## 60Grit

Is this ever gonna happen???

Or is it the longest running joke on Woody's???


----------



## boneboy96

60Grit said:


> Is this ever gonna happen???
> 
> Or is it the longest running joke on Woody's???



I wouldn't hold your breath waiting.


----------



## bigox911

Just put my order in and hope to get it by Christmas time


----------



## DanTroop2000

*cookbook*

3 week till  christmas


----------



## kentuckychuck

I was wanting to know how you cookbook was coming along.  If you need any input.  I was thinking you could compile reciepes along with some hunting stories that would make the book not only a cook book but interesting reading.  I'm sure that everyone has great stories to tell about hunting trips and adventures.  Thanks, chuck


----------



## BKA

I guess this didn't get published in time for Christmas???  Maybe next year!


----------



## DanTroop2000

may be


----------



## gunsbillygun

count me in for a couple.


----------



## dawg2

BKA said:


> I guess this didn't get published in time for Christmas???  Maybe next year!



or not....


----------



## LUTER

Anyone heard anything about the book yet? Will it be done by 2010?


----------



## dkbridges

I'd love to contribute, and I'd buy a few as well! How 'bout my banana pudding?


----------



## Handgunner

dkbridges said:


> I'd love to contribute, and I'd buy a few as well! How 'bout my banana pudding?


You make some FINE 'nanner puddin'!


----------



## slightly grayling

*I vote*

we move this thread to outdoor fact or fiction


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

slightly grayling said:


> we move this thread to outdoor fact or fiction



yep but Id really like one though...


----------



## Toffy

*March 31, not*

March 31. That is the day I will again be focused on the cookbook, if yall will still have me after all these delays.
I am targeting publication before August 1, 2008.


----------



## LUTER

Any idea on estimated price?


----------



## brownhounds

lets do it.


----------



## JohnK3

I'd be more than happy to contribute some recipes that my family has enjoyed in the past!


----------



## DanTroop2000

bump


----------



## slightly grayling

Bump


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Networker said:


> March 31. That is the day I will again be focused on the cookbook, if yall will still have me after all these delays.
> I am targeting publication before August 1, 2008.



Are you Focused ?
I think there are many still wondering
if this is going to be a real deal or still
fadeing wishes.

Clue us in on whats up with this as to 
how far you have gotten ... " FACTS"


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

BoxCallWillie said:


> Are you Focused ?
> I think there are many still wondering
> if this is going to be a real deal or still
> fadeing wishes.
> 
> Clue us in on whats up with this as to
> how far you have gotten ... " FACTS"



Ya Whats goin on???


----------



## DanTroop2000

what up


----------



## DanTroop2000

Bump


----------



## dutchman

Maybe he's saving it for a big rollout at the GON Blast?


----------



## skooter

I'm in.


----------



## KDarsey

Shore am gitting hungry.......
..........need me a cooking book......


----------



## fulldraw74

dutchman said:


> Maybe he's saving it for a big rollout at the GON Blast?





I hope so...


----------



## BoxCallWillie

slightly grayling said:


> we move this thread to outdoor fact or fiction



  

It will happen some day, I thunk  
good thing we arnt holding our breath


----------



## KDarsey

What's a COOKBOOK ? ?


----------



## Browning01

I throw in a few recipes as well, Im in I'd def buy it.


----------



## Ol' Red

We'll get them right after Alabama wins a NC.

Red


----------



## LUTER

any more updates on when they will be done?


----------



## kickers

lets do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawg

Great idea........


----------



## nhancedsvt

i definately need one! any idea whe they'll be finished?


----------



## Lorri

I would be interested in the cookbook - are the cookbooks available yet.


----------



## Handgunner

I talked with Networker about this and he's had some stuff come up that's kinda of slowed things down on the cookbooks progress.  He said that it'll more than likely not be out before Christmas.

He apologizes for the delay, but will get on it as soon as he finds time to put towards it.

Thanks for being so patient y'all.  I know this has been a long time coming.


----------



## fulldraw74

Handgunner said:


> I talked with Networker about this and he's had some stuff come up that's kinda of slowed things down on the cookbooks progress.  He said that it'll more than likely not be out before Christmas.
> 
> He apologizes for the delay, but will get on it as soon as he finds time to put towards it.
> 
> Thanks for being so patient y'all.  I know this has been a long time coming.




Thanks for the update.....

I've been trying to "hold the dogs" back.....


----------



## Lorri

Handgunner said:


> I talked with Networker about this and he's had some stuff come up that's kinda of slowed things down on the cookbooks progress.  He said that it'll more than likely not be out before Christmas.
> 
> He apologizes for the delay, but will get on it as soon as he finds time to put towards it.
> 
> Thanks for being so patient y'all.  I know this has been a long time coming.



Thanks for the info- I am sure it will definitely be worth the wait.


----------



## Handgunner

fulldraw74 said:


> Thanks for the update.....
> 
> I've been trying to "hold the dogs" back.....



Soon you can let slip the dogs of war... 



luckylady said:


> Thanks for the info- I am sure it will definitely be worth the wait.



I'm sure it will.  If not, there's gonna be a lot of folks ill....


----------



## KDarsey

.................What's a Woody's Cookbook?..........


----------



## Handgunner

KDarsey said:


> .................What's a Woody's Cookbook?..........


A myth.....



Or sorta like the Jerry Clower story of Marcel Ledbetter and the "wanna buy a 'possum???"

Ain't no cookbook, just wanted to know if y'all were interested in one!


----------



## KDarsey

Handgunner said:


> A myth.....




Ain't that a light rain? ?


----------



## hunter rich

KDarsey said:


> Ain't that a light rain? ?



Yeth, I believe it ith. How thmart thome of you are.


----------



## Lorri

Handgunner said:


> A myth.....
> 
> 
> 
> Or sorta like the Jerry Clower story of Marcel Ledbetter and the "wanna buy a 'possum???"
> 
> Ain't no cookbook, just wanted to know if y'all were interested in one!



Awe shucks what am I going to do for a cookbook now!


----------



## dutchman

Handgunner said:


> I'm sure it will.  If not, there's gonna be a lot of folks ill....



Too late. Some of us are already there!


----------



## LadyGunner

where can I get a cookbook
or better yet which one of you great chefs wanna cook for me?


----------



## TYBEEGIRL

Count me in, I love to cook and share recipes and no one can have enough recipe books.   Would love to buy one.


----------



## BKA

TYBEEGIRL said:


> Count me in, I love to cook and share recipes and no one can have enough recipe books.   Would love to buy one.



Um, I hope you're not holding your breath for this cookbook........


----------



## dutchman

Seems the cookbook is in the same league with the Tooth Fairy and the Easter Bunny. Or the dinosaur.

I don't believe in the cookbook anymore.


----------



## DouglasB.

Man... I read through four pages to see watch the cookbook fade away through the months... I was pretty excited too. If its still goin on pm me... I'll buy a few plus send in a recipe or ten.


----------



## NotaHunter

Yes, I'd be very interested in a Woody's Cookbook. I love southern recipes!


----------



## dutchman

NotaHunter said:


> Yes, I'd be very interested in a Woody's Cookbook. I love southern recipes!



That's too bad. I fear we may never see such a cookbook...


----------



## fulldraw74

dutchman said:


> That's too bad. I fear we may never see such a cookbook...


----------



## KDarsey

Huh?


----------



## dpoole

Cookbook ????????????????????????


----------



## Droptine23

*cook book*

im interested


----------



## Big7

I'm in...

Let me know when to submit.


----------



## bigox911

Just got my cookbook today...just in time for Fathers Day.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## coolbreezeroho

........I WANT ONE .....!!!!!


----------



## Keebs

bigox911 said:


> Just got my cookbook today...just in time for Fathers Day.  Thanks so much!!!



SSSssssshhhh, you weren't 'sposed to tell!!!
(but you're welcome anyway!)


----------



## Eddy M.

After 3 years I've quit reading all the replys ---------- can we get a cook book???????????????????? I got cash ready


----------



## Droptine23

*cookbook*

helloooooo? anyone out there? any word on the cookbooks?


----------



## mo2181

How can I get a cook book? I would love to have one! Thank you~


----------



## KDarsey

..what's a cookbook????????????


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

bigox911 said:


> Just got my cookbook today...just in time for Fathers Day.  Thanks so much!!!



Mine came Gonna do a sweet recipe tonite!


----------



## CharlesH

How are you guys getting these cookbooks?  I think that everyone would like to know the secret.


----------



## RTH

any more left?


----------



## fulldraw74

bigox911 said:


> Just got my cookbook today...just in time for Fathers Day.  Thanks so much!!!



Man...... I bet i've put on 15 lbs since i got mine.


----------



## holton27596

where and how do I get one of the fabled cookbooks?


----------



## Paymaster

holton27596 said:


> where and how do I get one of the fabled cookbooks?




The operative word here is Fable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mriver72

I will buy 1 i need good recipes all the time thats why im here now ..


----------



## KDarsey

fulldraw74 said:


> Man...... I bet i've put on 15 lbs since i got mine.



Yeah,I know what you are talking about!

  Have you tried that recipe for Venison Stew on pg. 38?
And how about that Unbelievable Apple Cobbler on pg. 92?


----------



## Rednec

Id like one...


----------



## bigox911

KDarsey said:


> Yeah,I know what you are talking about!
> 
> Have you tried that recipe for Venison Stew on pg. 38?
> And how about that Unbelievable Apple Cobbler on pg. 92?



2 of my favorites


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Whos puddin recipe is that on pg. 96?

Good stuff, I didnt make the homemade whiff cream tho.. just coolwhip


----------



## Droptine23

*cook book*

ive been waiting to hear....where can i buy one i put an application in for one  a year ago!


----------



## Rockett

I'm in - be alot easier with a book at your fingertips.


----------



## Keebs

KDarsey said:


> Yeah,I know what you are talking about!
> 
> Have you tried that recipe for Venison Stew on pg. 38?
> And how about that Unbelievable Apple Cobbler on pg. 92?



PM me KD, I tweaked that Stew & talk about lipsmakingood, man! 



The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Whos puddin recipe is that on pg. 96?
> 
> Good stuff, I didnt make the homemade whiff cream tho.. just coolwhip



I could tell ya, but they'd git mad at me!! 
Have you tried the other recipe like that one on  pg. 97???  THAT one is good too! (but use french vanilla cool whip instead)


----------



## KDarsey

Will do Kebo.........

check out page 131, the grilled Quail with Spanish Rice & gravy......ooooooooooooweeeeeeeee..


----------



## swamp fox

what  do i need to do to get a cookbook?????


----------



## AmandaM

Are they still available for purchase?


----------



## fulldraw74

KDarsey said:


> Yeah,I know what you are talking about!
> 
> Have you tried that recipe for Venison Stew on pg. 38?
> And how about that Unbelievable Apple Cobbler on pg. 92?



I have to say.... the Venison Stew is mine and my kids favorite.....


----------



## KDarsey

You can get a 25% discount with the online coupon too!
 Or maybe they will have some at the Blast.........


----------



## bigox911

fulldraw74 said:


> I sold the last 5 i had to muddyfoots......



There you go Amanda...Muddyfoots will be able to help you out.  Plus he's a mod so he'll know who has any if he don't.


----------



## Keebs

KDarsey said:


> Will do Kebo.........
> 
> check out page 131, the grilled Quail with Spanish Rice & gravy......ooooooooooooweeeeeeeee..



You done put a craving on me now, I gotta go by my bil's & pick me up some quail now!


----------



## dutchman

fulldraw74 said:


> I sold the last 5 i had to muddyfoots......



The last five, huh? 

Funny, I ain't seen the FIRST one yet...


----------



## dutchman

Well, it's been another month...


----------



## TNGIRL

I want one.....


----------



## dawg

yes


----------



## KDarsey

The carrot cake with cream cheese frosting on pg. 28 will make you kick yo' mama!

uuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxhunter

It's looking like you could do a whole book just on grits! lol


----------



## LLove

i would say "any day now" .. but i guess technically it'd be more accurate to say, "any year now D!!!!" 

 

i'd love to have one too.


----------



## DrewDennis

Guys, I would be willing to create one in digital format (ms word or even Adobe PDF) with an index if everyone would email recipes to me. I would then post it up for download for everyone.  If you guys and gals are interested let me know and we'll see if we can get the mods to make a sticky with my "disposable" email address.


----------



## jkoch

I like that idea! Mods. can you help him out?


----------



## bruceg

Drew, jkoch - we already have it in digital format as a PDF. Post is entitled " Woody's Recipes. Wouldya like a PDF with that? (PDF updated 10/01 post 19)"

Still editing and updating - but all recipes are in PDF format and indexed.


----------



## DrewDennis

Well DANG...I never saw that one!!!  THanks!!


----------



## adalu

I would be interested in such a cookbook. I am of the opinion that this is a very good idea. I would also post some recipes for the cookbook. I think looking at others recipes is very inspiring. I actually never cook it like it is in the recipe apart from baking of course. I always pick some ideas and cook it the way I like it.


----------



## Nytrobud1

I want one when they come available


----------



## pepperrocks

*cookbook*

Think that is a really good idea, would be more than willing to give a few recipes to the cause, and to buy a copy too.


----------



## bolt5311

*book*

How can I get a cookbook???


----------



## jcarp3314

i sure want one


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

PM "kebo", I think she has some copies.


----------



## Keebs

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> PM "kebo", I think she has some copies.



You are so thoughtful Bassbaby, I just shipped you the last case I had, so they can check with you by Friday of this week!


----------



## ronny5601

If anyone has any more cookbooks available, my wife is wanting one now....


----------



## Keebs

ronny5601 said:


> If anyone has any more cookbooks available, my wife is wanting one now....



Shoot Ambassadeer a pm, he'll get you the info you need!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Kebo said:


> Shoot Ambassadeer a pm, he'll get you the info you need!



Im all out,, they went fast!!


----------



## Sugar Plum

I've been trying to follow along with this thread through my husband's account, but finally created my own. Did anyone every get around to printing it off? I saw there's a thread with a pdf and I'll probably end up printing that, but it would be nicer if there was a book.


----------



## ccookou812

CortGirl said:


> I've been trying to follow along with this thread through my husband's account, but finally created my own. Did anyone every get around to printing it off? I saw there's a thread with a pdf and I'll probably end up printing that, but it would be nicer if there was a book.



X2 would rather have a hard copy


----------



## Nicodemus

CortGirl said:


> I've been trying to follow along with this thread through my husband's account, but finally created my own. Did anyone every get around to printing it off? I saw there's a thread with a pdf and I'll probably end up printing that, but it would be nicer if there was a book.



Fraid not, Miss. Not yet, anyway.


----------



## Keebs

Nicodemus said:


> Fraid not, Miss. Not yet, anyway.



pppsssttt, Nic??  I think Bassbaby got the newest shipment in..............


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Kebo said:


> pppsssttt, Nic??  I think Bassbaby got the newest shipment in..............



 kebo


----------



## Keebs

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> kebo



BASSBABY


----------



## fulldraw74

I would be interested in a cookbook.....How do i aquire one?


----------



## Keebs

fulldraw74 said:


> I would be interested in a cookbook.....How do i aquire one?



pm AmBASSaDEER on a daily basis until he gets another shipment in ....................


----------



## southfork

Count me in!!!


----------



## m booth

i'm in recipes and all


----------



## KDarsey

Page 246
One of the best Quail & Cheese Grits recipes you ever tasted....


----------



## magoo

Count me and SC Hunter in on at least four copies!!! 

Just an idea, but somebody (like a mod) might mention the idea on the world famous Drivelers Link.  I'm sure some of those good folks would also be interested in a copy. 
I would, but I'm fraid I might break some kinda rule if I did it on my own. Note to self: try some grits on your cheese toast someday.


----------



## fulldraw74

I'm not interested.....


----------



## golffreak

Considering all of the food pictures I've seen on here...I would buy one for sure. I would be willing to donate some $$ to help get it going.


----------



## Nytrobud1

Whats the verdict on the cook book?It happening or what?I want one


----------



## Keebs

Pm The AmBASSaDEER, I think a new shipment is ready to go out...............


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Keebs said:


> Pm The AmBASSaDEER, I think a new shipment is ready to go out...............




jmfauver is in charge this year...


----------



## Keebs

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> jmfauver is in charge this year...



Oh Snap, that's right I forgot about that last meeting!! 
Thanks for pointing that out!!


----------



## bassmedic0124

Sounds like a great idea!  I love the recipes to make over a campfire.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Where do you buy such a book if it exists?


----------



## rutandstrut

I would love to own a couple of these...put on the list! I would also be willing to Contribute a few Recipes if you all will have them!


----------



## fulldraw74

dadsbuckshot said:


> Where do you buy such a book if it exists?



The cookbook is an urban legend....... i just checked snopes.com to verify.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

fulldraw74 said:


> The cookbook is an urban legend....... i just checked snopes.com to verify.



I am starting to think so.

I think I will see big foot before this cookbook is printed


----------



## cetaws6

i'd be interested if such a thing exist...........


----------



## Hornet22

I know where one is.


----------



## YaraDV.

I'm in and would love to contribute.


----------



## fulldraw74

Bigox has the only known copy in existence..... PM him now for your copy!!!


----------



## BlackKnight755

So how long we going to have to talk about this thing to get it off the ground? I got a few recipes I would like to put in the pot, pun intended. I dont know about everyone else but I would like to get a copy of some of the things I have seen cooked on here...


----------



## nadams

looks like about 5 years haha im def. in!! i catch my self printin them out all the time.... i took one off here thats now a family hit at christmas! the apple dummplings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! with some icecream on top


----------



## dutchman

I fear we may all die waiting on this thing...and many will die very old.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

Is there a place to download this cookbook or buy it yet?


----------



## mudcreek

Absolutely!


----------



## KyDawg

I would buy one if'n it help my yankee wife learn how to cook collards.


----------



## Da Possum

KyDawg said:


> I would buy one if'n it help my yankee wife learn how to cook collards.



Send Keebs a PM; she is in charge of this


----------



## Keebs

hdm03 said:


> Send Keebs a PM; she is in charge of this


 I got my March orders done!  Now it's your turn hdmo3, elfiii said if you didn't come through, he'd let me walk by the red button without him looking!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter

*I'd love too have one.!!!*

Count Me in.!!!!!!!


----------



## tkyklr1

Count me in.


----------



## Bowfishin93

Is or is there not a cookbook. I would really like one. if so someone please pm me the details.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

I neeeed this book.!! How do I get one??


----------



## DrewDennis

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> I neeeed this book.!! How do I get one??



If you wish really hard, go through all the posts, print out each one with a recipe, then put them in a binder you'll have one.

Sadly they don't exist...no book was ever made.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

DrewDennis said:


> If you wish really hard, go through all the posts, print out each one with a recipe, then put them in a binder you'll have one.
> 
> Sadly they don't exist...no book was ever made.



Oh....... but they do. My hubby has one. It's even got Hornet22 on the front.


----------



## dadsbuckshot

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh....... but they do. My hubby has one. It's even got Hornet22 on the front.



Where can I purchase one? From whom and cost?


----------



## Kimbolicious

Handgunner said:


> I'm not sure what the title would be, "Recipes from the Campfire" or something along that line, but here is my idea.
> 
> I'm wanting to compile a lot of favorite recipes and organize them into a book, and sell them for what they cost me.
> 
> My aunt done this with the local church... in hopes of raising money for a family.  I'll be doing this at cost, or a buck or two higher to cover my troubles of compiling, shipping, etc...
> 
> What we'd do is, put all the recipes into one thread.  You'd need to type them out, neat as possible, so that I could copy them into a text format and print them out, and then mail them to the cook book company so they can put them into a book.
> 
> Sections would include something to the effect of "Main Course", "Wild Game", "Stews/Soups", "Side Dishes", "Desserts" and "Miscellaneous"... for like appetizers, etc...
> 
> I need to know how many people are open for such before I send off for the info, price, format it needs to be in, etc...
> 
> I'm not sure what the cookbooks would go for, but the ones my aunt done for the church were $25 and there are a ton of down home recipes in there and it's neatly done, in a hardback, bound book, that's easy to read.
> 
> Let me know, and if we have enough responses, we'll go for it, if not...
> 
> Also, add any ideas you have to help out, I'm open to suggestions.  I just thought it would be neat to have a good "go to" guide for all the recipes on this forum.


 Great Idea!!!! I would buy...


----------



## Roger T

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh....... but they do. My hubby has one. It's even got Hornet22 on the front.



Please,do say how a feller could come about one.


----------



## fulldraw74

Roger T said:


> Please,do say how a feller could come about one.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=416185

or


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=783773&highlight=cookbook


----------



## riverbank

I'd buy one for sure


----------



## MrgreenJeans

Count me in. I have the best banana pudding recipie on the planet to share.


----------



## KevChap

Did the cookbook ever make it? Cause I want to buy one


----------



## NE GA Pappy

ChapmanTree said:


> Did the cookbook ever make it? Cause I want to buy one


you ain't the only one. 

Can anyone fill us in on whether it was ever published, and if so, how we might get a copy....


----------



## KevChap

NE GA Pappy said:


> you ain't the only one.
> 
> Can anyone fill us in on whether it was ever published, and if so, how we might get a copy....


Or just make us two copies ?


----------



## NickDeer

Bump


----------



## Nicodemus

NE GA Pappy said:


> you ain't the only one.
> 
> Can anyone fill us in on whether it was ever published, and if so, how we might get a copy....




One was never published. What we all did that wanted one was to copy all these pages and put them in our own notebook.


----------



## Semi-Pro

I believe there was a pdf that was made and had it all in there


----------



## fredw

Here you go.  Print it, read and enjoy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

Nicodemus said:


> One was never published. What we all did that wanted one was to copy all these pages and put them in our own notebook.


 H22 ordered one from a forum member  I'm sure there have been a ton more recipes since then, but I'm glad we have one.


----------



## pjciii

fredw said:


> Here you go.  Print it, read and enjoy.



Thank you. I did download the pdf. Didn't request it but i will use it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## dhebard

Did this ever happen?


----------



## mark-7mag

dhebard said:


> Did this ever happen?


Refer to post 268. You can download and print it out


----------

